# Candy Painted Metal grinding



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

As most of you know, I like trying out new and defrent custom painting ideas..........

I'm thinking of playing around with painted metel grinding this summer, and I was woundering if any of you know how to do it, or have seen this video..........*My main question is, what kind of clear metal prep do you lay on befor the clear and candy*

So far, all of my past experiments have rusted from the inside out......

After grinding I clean with mild salvent or wax/grease cleaner, then coat it with normal clear..........let dry........scuff, then candy

but like I said it would start rusting with in a month  


any way here is that video


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

-- Its sounds like your doing it right but, They never suggested a particular metal prep for your final wipe down but , maybe ??????


I have them books & some videos so i will look it up & get back at ya here shortly......


----------



## quiklids (Mar 26, 2003)

I think they're using aluminum, not steel. Got a panel that was ground (not topcoated) about 2 months ago in the garage...no corrosion.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I've only messed with PPG's products, but You might want to try their metal conditioner and conversion coating before painting. I can't remember exactly the product numbers, but I believe they are DX579 and DX520. I had a bare metal panel I was planning to paint... I didn't have time, and it sat in my tool box for about a week or more with no rust. 

The conversion coating neutralizes the rust, and puts a protective coating on it... you just rub it on the bare metal with a Scotch Brite pad... Keeping it wet, I believe, for at least three minutes. Works good.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

They did it on OCC last night


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Here you go....
http://clringo.tripod.com/ground_aluminum.htm

And yes u need aluminum, i want to try it but i havent come across the metal.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Doing it on aluminum will defenatly get rid of the rusting problem............but I guess that means it can't be done on normal sheet metal :dunno:


That sucks, cuz I wanted to do a trunk and hood mural like this, but I gues inless I can get an aluminum trunk and hood stamped out for me, it's out of the question...

In eather way...............THANKS FOR THE GREAT INFO GUYS :thumbsup:

You just gata love this site :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

i has been done on metal........ They have cars with this shit done righ along the sides & hood..... i have seen it on Bike tanks & fenders too.... It can be done,..............


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

On sheet metal? Than my question still stands..........What kind of clear metal prep do you use, to keep it from rusting?


----------



## quiklids (Mar 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Dec 20 2004, 04:10 PM
> *I've only messed with PPG's products, but You might want to try their metal conditioner and conversion coating before painting. I can't remember exactly the product numbers, but I believe they are DX579 and DX520. I had a bare metal panel I was planning to paint... I didn't have time, and it sat in my tool box for about a week or more with no rust.
> 
> The conversion coating neutralizes the rust, and puts a protective coating on it... you just rub it on the bare metal with a Scotch Brite pad... Keeping it wet, I believe, for at least three minutes. Works good.
> [snapback]2525373[/snapback]​*


This guy's got it right. Didn't realize you were doing parts on the car! :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Dec 21 2004, 12:57 AM
> *Doing it on aluminum will defenatly get rid of the rusting problem............but I guess that means it can't be done on normal sheet metal :dunno:
> That sucks, cuz I wanted to do a trunk and hood mural like this, but I gues inless I can get an aluminum trunk and hood stamped out for me, it's out of the question...
> 
> ...


Find a 79 Monte!!(for the trunk lid)BTW,There's a guy up here who did a couple exact copies of the "tiki mask"design on aluminum,and he was trying to pass it off as his original designs!!LMFAO!I sent him the cover pic of airbrush action to shut him up,some people got nerve!!I knew I seen that exact picture somewhere before.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Dec 20 2004, 04:10 PM
> *I've only messed with PPG's products, but You might want to try their metal conditioner and conversion coating before painting. I can't remember exactly the product numbers, but I believe they are DX579 and DX520. I had a bare metal panel I was planning to paint... I didn't have time, and it sat in my tool box for about a week or more with no rust.
> 
> The conversion coating neutralizes the rust, and puts a protective coating on it... you just rub it on the bare metal with a Scotch Brite pad... Keeping it wet, I believe, for at least three minutes. Works good.
> [snapback]2525373[/snapback]​*


Is that metal conditioner clear?


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

this is my attempt, i done it with a bit of 220 sand paper wraped around a rounded ended screw driver handle as i didnt have a grinder at the time, what do yas think? it was done on galvinised metal too, so it wont rust and ya can see the grain of the metal in some spots, now i got a grinder im ganna have ago at some different patterns and that, what ya's think


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Dec 22 2004, 05:56 AM
> *Is that metal conditioner clear?
> [snapback]2530952[/snapback]​*


It's not exactly clear (DX579), its got a blueish tint to it. When you put it on the bare metal, it is basically clear though. The DX520 is kind of the same, but has a green tint. They don't really show up on the metal though. I usually just rub it on with a scotchbrite pad, wipe it off with a clean towel, then degrease and prime... I've never tried the metal grinding paint, but I don't think it would show up at all.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I like that world-pool effect on this one :thumbsup:

Good job and keep at it, now that you have a grinder


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 90towncar_@Dec 20 2004, 04:21 PM
> *They did it on OCC last night
> [snapback]2525434[/snapback]​*


My brother said he saw that show (i missed it  )......When I asked him about the frame being aluminum, he said that it didnt' realy say on the show, but he wouldn't be surprised if it was :dunno:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Dec 26 2004, 05:25 AM
> *It's not exactly clear (DX579), its got a blueish tint to it. When you put it on the bare metal, it is basically clear though. The DX520 is kind of the same, but has a green tint. They don't really show up on the metal though. I usually just rub it on with a scotchbrite pad, wipe it off with a clean towel, then degrease and prime... I've never tried the metal grinding paint, but I don't think it would show up at all.
> [snapback]2543309[/snapback]​*


Sounds like it will work :biggrin: 

I'm going to have to try that and see


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

Hey if i do this to RAW STEEL ,, and i did all the grinding and swirls ,,, do i just shoot the kandy after then wait till it dry's then spray the clear coat ,, would it go well and not rust the metal!!!! :uh: thanks guys if you can help me out


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Dec 20 2004, 02:53 PM
> *As most of you know, I like trying out new and defrent custom painting ideas..........
> 
> I'm thinking of playing around with painted metel grinding this summer, and I was woundering if any of you know how to do it, or have seen this video..........My main question is, what kind of clear metal prep do you lay on befor the clear and candy
> ...


damn, that shits tight.....
ive never seen that done before....
looks like ill have something to do when the weather gets better.....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i wonder how a frame would hold up if painted like that.........


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

it should hold up good considering that there was no moisture underneath the kandy & clear ........ the Clear alone should keep moisture from getting thru to the metal.................. thats the basics of automotive painting anyways .. It should work ...................


----------



## Carlos A Aguirre (Dec 23, 2004)

I remember in Sport Truckin Mag an S-10 pick-up metal grinding patterns and clear over it, but no Kandy. Im pretty sure the panels on those trucks are not aluminum or galvanized. I need to go back and try to find that issue. I'll get back to yall.


----------

